# 1998 Maxima Start Problems



## crisper (Jun 6, 2005)

My 1998 Maxime GXE has some starting problems. These problems seem to come only when it is hot, and when I have been driving the car for more than 45 mins on the highway. I shut the car off for whatever reason then jump out for about 10-30 mins and then the car wont start. I wait another 30 mins or so, sometimes a couple of hours and then the car magically starts. One clue may be that the car almost stalls when I start it lately, usually when the temperature is in the 70's. today it got up to 85+ which is the range I see the problem usually. It also stalls after quick stops, like at 7-11 ( why cant I feel safe leaving my car running for fear of it getting stolen).

When the car is dead I try to start it and dont hear anything. Nothing cranks I hear a tiny click at what I think is the starter motor. I have had the car towed before (last summer) to the completely honest shop that I use. He checked the error codes and said that the fuel pump might be the problem but since the car started after they had it towed he said he really couldn't be sure. The error code cleared easily and has been on forever, way before these problems started so he knows that isnt a good clue.

I have heard the knock sensor may have to be replaced and ive heard many other things too. This has been going on for about a year, since last June and Its really annoying getting stuck.

If anyone has a clue, or needs more information just ask and I will provide.

Thanks,


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Hot start problems... and when you try to start it when it's hot and doesn't start at all, how long do you need to let it sit before it starts? Banging on the starter while someone else is cranking it doesn't help?


----------



## crisper (Jun 6, 2005)

It can take anywhere from 30 minutes to 2 hours, sometimes up to 4 hours for it to start normally.

Could you tell me for sure where it is located? Im pretty sure I know where it is but I dont want to go banging (gently) on the starter if I dont know for sure its the right place.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Starter is right above the transmission on the side of the engine. Follow the positive cable from the battery to the starter... it may be obscured a bit by the stock airbox if you still have that. It's immediately visible.

http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php/516


----------



## RockIt (Jun 10, 2005)

I am having the EXACT same problems! any more suggestions?


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

may also want to check the alternator. maximas have bad luck with alternators for some reason. get that code pulled again as well. may be a ghost cel.


----------



## crisper (Jun 6, 2005)

Yeah I know about the alternators. I have gone through 3 of them since I got the car brand new in 99.

Thanks for the tips, I will have my code pulled again today.


----------

